

Ask HN: How to Deal with Startup Stress? - Coax

For most of my life, I've felt largely impervious to stress.  I've always been abnormally low-key.<p>But I'm now leading a startup (venture backed, with a dozen or so employees) and I feel constantly stressed out.  Not sure what to do about this.  It isn't about one thing in particular; it's more of a constant sense of tension.  I love most things about startups, but this particular aspect is something I'm growing to hate.<p>I'd love to hear how other members of the HN community deal with the tremendous stress that is associated with running a startup.
======
soyelmango
Here's an edited version of an as yet unpublished blog post I've written...

* Get up, stretch - a bit of stretching from head to toe. It’s amazing what a few minutes of stretching does for waking you up.

* Shower, breakfast - this sounds obvious, but it was all too easy for me to get down to work, and skip the freshen up and food!

* Take a short walk - a quick 20 minute walk clears my head. I use this time to think of anything else. Even thinking about work is fine, because it’s away from a keyboard and screen!

* Stop for lunch by 1:30 at the latest - or whatever time suits you, but the idea is not to get too far from breakfast and too close to dinner.

* Get up, walk around the block. Again, this is like the morning walk - something to let the brain step back.

* Once or twice a week, step out completely, just do any strenuous physical activity for a few hours, where you have to concentrate your mind and body, making it impossible to think of anything else. This to me is the best break, better than a holiday. It’s a bit like hitting the 'reboot' button!

* And finally, before going to bed, I read. It doesn’t matter what the book - it can be work related or not - the important thing is to let my brain wind down away from the screen, and especially away from the internet.

Let us know how you get on with the tips that I and other HNers post.

------
jacquesm
You're well out of the 'easy' part of it, most people associate the first year
of a start-up with stress, but that's because they never get to the part where
you're successful.

One major source of stress is family stuff, I don't know anything about your
family situation, but keep your spouse, if you have one, in the loop so they
can anticipate when you need them.

It also helps to really learn how to delegate, and do it well.

Physical exercise has been mentioned a couple of times already, let me add my
vote to that bit, it really matters that you are healthy in both mind and
body.

Make sure you don't take your work home with you, work hard but don't kill
yourself doing it and keep in mind that there is more to life than work.

best of luck! Looks like you are well on your way.

------
awt
Exercise. I force myself to take a half-hour walk with a lot of climbing 3
days a week. It gets your mind off your problems, which is key.

------
coryl
Get a physical hobby. Running, bicycling, weight lifting, martial arts. Make
room for an hour a day for it.

------
jarsj
<steve-jobs> May be its time to change some things. You being constantly
stressed out, while doing what you love, is a good enough signal. Listen to
your heart. </steve-jobs>

